# Ugh



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I could not think of a better title for my thread, it's how I'm feeling. I have had a rough week or so but for the last two days and even til a few hours ago I felt great. I had energy again so of course I ran errands, grocerie shopped, and caught up on some housework(still am no where near tidy). I know I've over done it, but it is just fustrating because I've done way way more than this with no symptoms. My best friend is flying cross country on the 1st so I'm excited and trying to get everything ready, but my body is just not wanting to work. Does anyone else get that feeling like your coming down with a cold or something? My head always starts to hurt and I even sneeze a few times before I totally go down hill, but I never get a full on cold or the flu. I just get tired, achey, headaches and the brain fog. Just curious how other feel when it comes on for them.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes! I feel like I'm coming down with the flu, and I think to myself "Oh boy, here comes the flare!" Then through the flare, I feel like I definitely have the flu. No appetite (so I lose weight, and become even MORE underweight), nausea, lots of aches, swollen glands, low grade fever, then come the 2 or 3 times a day fainting spells, completely drained of all energy, but still with lots of plans for what I'll do when I feel better. lolI'm glad you got a few things done, but I'm sorry you are feeling like you're going back into a flare.Do you have anyone you could pay to help you get the house in order? (Teenage nieces or nephews, or a friend who might like a little extra cash?) One thing I've found is that I'm willing to shell out a few extra bucks to save myself some hurt.(BTW, I'm sure you said before, but are you diagnosed with Fibro or CFS? (or both?))


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

My last doctor in oregon before I moved was thinking that I had cfs. I had serveral test and a MRI that did not show anything besides that I was anemic. She said the anemia was not enough to cause all my symptoms and I've been taking iron. She also prescribed lexapro, I've been taking it over two months now with no change in my symptoms. She wanted me to keep following up every month to rule out illnesses that may not be showing up yet. I have been to my new doctor once, it was awful I'm sure she thought I was crazy. I was there for a sick visit though and I should really make a regular appointment. I do not have in family in this area, and do not really know anyone here. My husband is in the navy and my neighbor is retired from the navy so since he knows my husband is gone he mows my lawn, which is a lifesaver lol. I could not pay anyone to help me, we do not have extra money for that. Anyhow I could feel worse than I am, I think if I take it easy today maybe I'll just have a mild flare up.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I thought it had to be CFS, especially after you described your flares as "flu-like". Sometimes if you can rest for a few days, you can head the flare off. I really hope that's true for you this time! Sounds like you're mostly stuck between a rock and a hard place right now. I'm really sorry to hear that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh yeah..... that feeling as if you're getting seriously ill....chills, shakes, fatigue, an increase in pain, overall body malaise... and a chronic looming depressive feeling. That sounds normal...







It's those days of energy that are so elusive. I had one yesterday just out of the blue and I got a lot done, but this morning I'm back to the same ole same ole. When I reported my symptoms to my doctor, and added in the problems with bladder, esophagus and bowel, she indicated she thought I had the precursor to Lupus or M.S.I've been diagnosed with FMS, but not with CFS, although 2 doctors did indicate it was a possibility...and it's getting worse with time.Sorry you're in a slump again, SJ, but glad you at least had a day of energy...







Evie


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Oh yes, that feeling like you have a cold or some random viral infection is an absolutely CLASSIC symptoms of CFS, particularly in the initial stages or when one has overdone things. Once that feeling abates, and is no longer continual, I know I'm turning the corner with the relapse. And when it occurs again, I know I've done WAY too much and must get some bed rest for a few days. If you're having an acute episode of this flu-like feeling, you really must rest as much as your responsibilites allow you to. Selana, I responded to your query about Yoga in my 'muscle relaxants' thread.


----------

